# My eternal soul is damned to Hell



## bowmanhunter

funny what people dont think you should do on Sunday. Most of them have no problem working to make that extra money, but no hunting(lol)


----------



## hunter41606

no kidding thats just wrong. Who cares what you want to do on your day off. I love that we can hunt on Sundays here because without it i would get one day of hunting a week plus maybe a friday afternoon if im lucky


----------



## im-ocd

People fish on Sunday, play golf, soccer, work, go to malls, movies ect...
Why should hunting be the one thing that you can't do?

I can and do hunt on Sunday, I doubt that is *the* one thing that will have me sitting beside you for eternity


----------



## huntnmuleys

stupid law. its a religous thing, no hunting on sunday, and seperation of church and state is one of the many things this country was built on....

funny story though.


----------



## elkman406

It's insane not to allow it thru regulation and not limit similar non hunting activities. It is archaic, outdated, antiquated, and as many other synonyms you can think of to say it is just plain wrong.


----------



## terry72

sundays are about the only day I get to hunt. Slip into the stand in the morning and leave in time to still make it to church. If they want to enforce these blue laws then they need to do it across the board


----------



## HCH

Jeff..I feel 4 you. I never understood the blue laws of the east coast. I lived out east in MA and NH and the rules u guys have just bugs me. West of the Mississippi river is the only land that I can tolerate to live. BTW...what is the fine if you hunt on a sunday and does anybody get caught or follow it...i wouldn't on my own land. NC could kiss my butt.


----------



## labrat

JV NC said:


> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.


you should have asked them to explain how sitting in a man made building next to your neighbors is a more religious experience than enjoying the peace and beauty that is God's creation. I think too many people go with the misconception that being religious is about how many times you go to church instead of about your individual relationship with God. 

i'm sort of suprised these laws haven't been declared unconstitutional yet. seems like a slam dunk case to me.


----------



## solohunter

labrat said:


> you should have asked them to explain how sitting in a man made building next to your neighbors is a more religious experience than enjoying the peace and beauty that is God's creation. I think too many people go with the misconception that being religious is about how many times you go to church instead of about your individual relationship with God.
> 
> i'm sort of suprised these laws haven't been declared unconstitutional yet. seems like a slam dunk case to me.


well said labrat....solohunter


----------



## waiting4fall

JV NC said:


> We had our annual NC Wildlife Resources Commission meeting tonight....for the district I reside in (Dist. 7). ONE of the proposals put forth by the Committee is to allow Sunday hunting (Bow, only) on private lands in '09/'10.
> 
> I stood up and spoke in favor of the three proposals concerning Sunday hunting (it's currently not legal in NC).
> 
> I stated my name....my hometown.....that I was a father....a husband.....a hunter....and that I would vote in the affirmative to allow Sunday hunting.
> 
> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.
> 
> LOL.......
> 
> ONLY in NC.....:embara::teeth:


Well maybe we can ride down there together, cause a few years back i attended a commission metting about the same thing. I, intelligently, stated the reasons we should have it, provided sensible answers to peoples objections also. I also stated plainly that i feel closet to GOD in the woods, & that the woods ARE my church!!!! Can a brotha get an AMEN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CSS bowhunter

Yes, it's a living hell living in the bible belt. :darkbeer:


----------



## jkm97

I have to be honest...that is one law I might not obey. As others have posted, seperation of church and state has made the Blue Laws null and void, even though a few states still have them on the books. There is no way that those laws would stand if challegened in the courts, unless the state biologists could cite real management reasons. Thankfully MS has no such law.


----------



## Bowhunter57

JV NC said:


> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.


That person must have been very proud of their ignorance, as they displayed it so well.

The sabath day that used to be observed on Sunday is in the Old Testiment and it was to the Jews, not the Gentiles. After Jesus came he stated not to observe any day above another, every day is the sabath and keep it holy.

The twisted American traditions of holidays and observances never cease to amaze me. :doh: It's not uncommon for people to take what they want to believe in and make a doctrine out of it. It's been done for hundreds of years.

*Some basic history tied in with Bible history teaches us a lot.*
Easter: The celebration of Estrus the fertility god. Obviously rabbits don't lay eggs...it's a fertility sign.
Christmas: A mass for Christ? A mass service is for the dead. :confused3: Jesus rose again and lives for ever more. The christmas tree is left over from a pegan religion of people that worshiped idols. Again, the Bible speaks of not decorating a tree with gold and silver to worship it.

I hear the arguement of: It's the time when Jesus was born. Was it? The Bible says that Jesus was born in the time of the Lamb. Well, the lambing was done in the spring...so, was Jesus born in April/May? Nope. This is south of the equator, so their spring was in September/October.

The 3 wise men came from the far east...it took them 3 years to get to Jesus' location. History and the Bible tells us that he was "a babe, wrapped in swaddling clothes", swaddling clothes were a garment for toddlers. Jesus was 3 years old when the 3 wise men showed up, not laying in a manger as it is depicked today.

It's crazy. :crazy: I could go on with the history of it all. :hand:

Anyway...I find it interesting how the diversity of American religions have twisted what we can and can't do. Especially, since our life styles have "advanced" in education and technology. Having said that, I realize that there's another verse in the Bible that says we will be ever gaining in knowledge, but not knowing the knowledge of the truth.

Good luck with your Sunday hunting law passage!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Tecumseh

*NC Sunday Hunting*



JV NC said:


> We had our annual NC Wildlife Resources Commission meeting tonight....for the district I reside in (Dist. 7). ONE of the proposals put forth by the Committee is to allow Sunday hunting (Bow, only) on private lands in '09/'10.
> 
> I stood up and spoke in favor of the three proposals concerning Sunday hunting (it's currently not legal in NC).
> 
> I stated my name....my hometown.....that I was a father....a husband.....a hunter....and that I would vote in the affirmative to allow Sunday hunting.
> 
> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.
> 
> LOL.......
> 
> ONLY in NC.....:embara::teeth:


You should have come back with "Only God will be the judge all of us not you. Now you go sit in judgment." :teeth: Anyways, I would overlook such ignorant people. Our fore fathers hunted every day and still recognized the Sabbath Day.

It took us Ohioans a long time to get enough people in support and the politicians that believe in guns and hunting to help get it through. They were able to get it through when they compromised by initially allowing large land parcels (such as 50-100 acres if I remember) and the land owner would have to register it. As time went on this went away and most anywhere we can hunt on Sunday unless it is too close to a school or Church.


----------



## ghost1

Sunday Hunting tisk tisk. See you in HELL Johnny Reb. Just kidding. We cant hunt on Sunday in Pa either and quite frankly it SUCKS. 2 days off on the weekend is all some guys can hunt. Has nothing to do with being a Christian. Good luck


----------



## BOE_Hunter

So what about those that aren't religious or follow other denominations (Buddhism, etc). Is not allowing them to hunt on Sundays a discriminatory thing? Just a thought.


----------



## Razor1

I live in Viriginia and we also do not allow Sunday hunting. It makes absoulutely no sence and is hard on the working man or family man that has sports events on Saturday. It also seems that we will get often get crappy weather on Saturday and then Sunday is perfect for hunting. What is the reasoning for letting people fish on Sunday but you can not hunt? Hopefully it will change someday in my lifetime while I can still pull my bow back!


----------



## mikey s

*You ain't a car even if you do live in a garage!*

The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.


----------



## JV NC

Mikey:

My "Choice" (if the proposal passes) to either hunt or not on Sundays affects YOUR choice as a Church-goer........absolutely ZERO.

What I find HIGHLY hypocritical is the throngs of my fellow admitted "Christians" who see NO problem in people attending soccer games on Sundays (and other sporting events). They see NO problem in fishing on Sundays (what is the difference?). They'll take the entire family to the steak house and won't worry about the eternal damnation of the people serving them.....and they're WORKING.

I've never, ever felt closer to God than I do 23' up in a tree observing his wonders. I never will. I've seen things from my treestand that makes me KNOW there's a God. 

There's a man named Ron Block....who plays the banjo in Alison Krauss's band....Union Station. Ron writes some BEAUTIFUL bluegrass gospel melodies, and one of my favorites is the song 'There is a reason'. In that song he penned....

"In all the things that cause me pain...
You give me eyes to see.
I do believe but help my unbelief"

That's beautiful.....and I think about it often, while I'm afield. HOW can we see the things God has created for us and not believe? 

MY relationship with God is personal.....as is everyone's (or it should be). I'm at peace with OUR relationship. I hope you are. YOUR relationship with God is none of my business, and Ill NEVER sit in judgement of it.

I am 100% secure. I will be if Im allowed to legally hunt on Sundays. I'll love God no less if I choose to hold counsel with him in his backyard instead of his chapel, and it will affect others ZERO.


----------



## jace

bowmanhunter said:


> funny what people dont think you should do on Sunday. Most of them have no problem working to make that extra money, but no hunting(lol)


Let me be the first to say, I am a christian, I love the Lord Jesus, I am a deacon and sunday school teacher, but I totally agree with your post. I, personally, would not hunt on Sunday, but thats just me, but I aint gonna bash someone else for doing it either. This person who sounded off in the meeting against the other poster on here, he is the exact person you are talking about, he'll bash bowhunting on Sundays but he'll do everything else he can on the lords day. Its called being a hypocrite.


----------



## Shedstomper

Ahhh, if we can't go hunting on Sunday, lets pick up a case of beer on the way home from Church and watch football. That's legal aint it. Makes perfect sense to me.

Buy beer, play golf, heck even go to a strip club on Sunday, that is up to you, but states feel the need to legislate whether we can hunt on Sunday. Here in WV several years ago the state declared it legal to hunt on Sunday. Lawsuits made it go on the ballot for individual counties to decide, and withing 2 years all but a handfull of counties voted to close Sunday hunting. Why? Because the Religous groups and media types mounted a huge campaign to have it voted out, and the hunters didn't. Everyone thought there was no way it would get voted out in their county, but it did. I am lucky to live in a county that is still open to Sunday hunting and I am glad I have that option. It is my "Choice" just as it should be.

Bravo to you NC for standing up in favor of your right to choose, now just be sure to rally the troops behind you and fight for that choice. The law make no sense, and I whole heartedly agree that there is no place I feel closer to God than when I am taking in all of his creation. As someone else has already pointed out, you can't spend a day in teh woods watching nature and no KNOW that God is sitting there beside you.


----------



## SilentHntr.

*Simply Amazing,*

Remember getting my butt chewed by an uncle when I shot a gopher on a Sunday......................................and people wonder why the democrats won everything.

I talk about the looney left, but the righteous right is just as looney. Funny, how that fellow got on you about hunting on Sunday. Since he probably tilts a jug and chases all the fat ole ladies around at the Sunday picnics.


----------



## Mallardbreath

JV NC said:


> Mikey:
> 
> My "Choice" (if the proposal passes) to either hunt or not on Sundays affects YOUR choice as a Church-goer........absolutely ZERO.
> 
> What I find HIGHLY hypocritical is the throngs of my fellow admitted "Christians" who see NO problem in people attending soccer games on Sundays (and other sporting events). They see NO problem in fishing on Sundays (what is the difference?). They'll take the entire family to the steak house and won't worry about the eternal damnation of the people serving them.....and they're WORKING.
> 
> I've never, ever felt closer to God than I do 23' up in a tree observing his wonders. I never will. I've seen things from my treestand that makes me KNOW there's a God.
> 
> There's a man named Ron Block....who plays the banjo in Alison Krauss's band....Union Station. Ron writes some BEAUTIFUL bluegrass gospel melodies, and one of my favorites is the song 'There is a reason'. In that song he penned....
> 
> "In all the things that cause me pain...
> You give me eyes to see.
> I do believe but help my unbelief"
> 
> That's beautiful.....and I think about it often, while I'm afield. HOW can we see the things God has created for us and not believe?
> 
> MY relationship with God is personal.....as is everyone's (or it should be). I'm at peace with OUR relationship. I hope you are. YOUR relationship with God is none of my business, and Ill NEVER sit in judgement of it.
> 
> I am 100% secure. I will be if Im allowed to legally hunt on Sundays. I'll love God no less if I choose to hold counsel with him in his backyard instead of his chapel, and it will affect others ZERO.


Exactly!


----------



## Tom_in_CT

JV NC said:


> We had our annual NC Wildlife Resources Commission meeting tonight....for the district I reside in (Dist. 7). ONE of the proposals put forth by the Committee is to allow Sunday hunting (Bow, only) on private lands in '09/'10.
> 
> I stood up and spoke in favor of the three proposals concerning Sunday hunting (it's currently not legal in NC).
> 
> I stated my name....my hometown.....that I was a father....a husband.....a hunter....and that I would vote in the affirmative to allow Sunday hunting.
> 
> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.
> 
> LOL.......
> 
> ONLY in NC.....:embara::teeth:



call me stupid, but I fail to see the connection

you could easily go hunting and still make church....or go hunt the evening, what's the problem?


----------



## trebor69

it is a dumb law

if I couldn't hunt on Sunday I may as well not hunt

I work all week....then by the time other things like family...car troubles...weather etc ruin some of the Saturdays I might get to go hunting 3-4 times in a FOUR MONTH season.

No Sunday hunting.... it ranks right up there with only being able to hunt crows on Thursday, Friday and Saturday in Ohio


----------



## Okie X

mikey s said:


> The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.



What if a person is a Seventh-day Adventists. The Sabbath for them is Sat.

I was gona say more but I just gotta shake my head at your post and walk away from the keyboard........wow


----------



## pbwhite

I've already stated in another post, i'm through following this archaic law. Next year i'm hunting every sunday if I feel like it, whether they make it legal or not. If I get caught i'll just pay the fine. Not that i'm too worried about getting caught. The game wardens don't even do anything about the spotlighters in my area. They definitely aren't going to come looking for me.


----------



## pbwhite

mikey s said:


> The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.


Its this kind of ignorance that keeps these archaic laws on the books. Its these kind of hypocritical judgemental people who want to oppress their beliefs on other people. Its none of your business or anybody elses whether I want to hunt on sunday or not. Its my choice and if God wants to judge me on it then he will. Its not your place to judge. How does my choice to hunt on Sunday affect you in any way? Are you trying to save my soul?

People like you are the reason why myself and millions of other people stay away from churches and organized religion.


----------



## Eric W

*Christian for hunting*

First of all, I am as much of a Bible-believing, fundamentalist Christian as you're going to find. Still, I say there should be no ban on Sunday hunting.

Like has been said many times here, it is absurd that every other activity is legal but hunting isn't. (I'd rather see mowing the grass illegal on Sundays so I could enjoy a nice quiet afternoon instead of hearing the roar of engines until 6:30, but that's a different thread!)

God doesn't want people forced into enduring a church services. That is NOT worship. And it's not like anyone says, "Aw, gee, I can't hunt this morning, I might was well go to church." Church attendence would not decease if Sunday hunting was allowed across the country.

We've gotten rid of every other Sunday prohibition, and I'm SURE that the reason this is still on the books has NOTHING to do with politicians trying to increase church attendance. In another thread I suggested that the best way to get Sunday hunting is to go to the state capitol and DEMAND that lawmakers continue to promote religion and church attendence by keeping hunting illegal on Sundays. Watch how quickly those laws would be abolished!


As for your comments Bowhunter57, I agree with everything you said, except for one point.



Bowhunter57 said:


> I hear the arguement of: It's the time when Jesus was born. Was it? The Bible says that Jesus was born in the time of the Lamb. Well, the lambing was done in the spring...so, was Jesus born in April/May? Nope. This is south of the equator, so their spring was in September/October.


Bethlehem is as north of the equator as Macon, Georgia.

Other than that, you are right on the money.
.


----------



## Bobmuley

JV NC said:


> My eternal soul is damned to Hell
> 
> 
> 
> But, they do have Sunday hunting there.:wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## huntnmuleys

mikey s said:


> The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.


ok, so what your saying is, really, the law should reflect what I, Mikey S, believes and not what you believe, because im right and your wrong. 

are we nazis here?

our country was founded on church and state being seperate. this is not the case here..like some others said on here, we wont hunt on sunday, but drinking beer and watching football or working an extra day for the money are ok? no, its one and the same, and should be YOUR choice.....not forced on ya.


----------



## manboy

huntnmuleys said:


> ok, so what your saying is, really, the law should reflect what I, Mikey S, believes and not what you believe, because im right and your wrong.
> 
> are we nazis here?
> 
> our country was founded on church and state being seperate. this is not the case here..like some others said on here, we wont hunt on sunday, but drinking beer and watching football or working an extra day for the money are ok? no, its one and the same, and should be YOUR choice.....not forced on ya.


 yep, thank you....


----------



## scrub1

I think the treehuggers would be a tougher battle than the religous right to get sunday hunting where i live. When ever it is mentioned the tree huggers cry, "its our only day to go in the woods and feel safe." I would personally love to hunt on sundays if allowed, but i also feel if it is the law it must be followed. Those that say"I don't care what the law is I am going to hunt and I'll pay the fine if I get caught." How is this any different from poaching? I don't care what the law says I only have nights to hunt so I am going to go out with my spotlight and bag a buck, if i get caught I will pay the fine.The same thing IMHO.


----------



## Lights out

mikey s said:


> The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.


Luke 13:14-15
14 But the ruler of the synagogue, indignant because Jesus had healed on the Sabbath, said to the people, "There are six days in which work ought to be done. Come on those days and be healed, and not on the Sabbath day." 15 Then the Lord answered him, "You hypocrites! Does not each of you on the Sabbath untie his ox or his donkey from the manger and lead it away to water it? 

I wonder do you give up just one day of eating, do you not feed your dog for one day, I wonder if you cook lunch for your children. Have you ever gone on a walk on sunday. Couldnt you just give up all of those things for just one day...I think Jesus would say not to!

I hunt on sundays and if i am not seeing deer i will leave and go to church. but if the deer are moving i will stay. But that is my choice and I still KNOW that i am going to heaven, because like you said Christ died for us!!!!


----------



## mikey s

*Get real.*

I don't sit in judgment, I just stated the facts. If you want to worship on Saturday so be it, my point was you gave your reasons for hunting on Sunday then you thought you could exert greater influence by saying you were a Christian. A famous poem has these words in it:

"I'd rather see a sermon than hear one preached today,
I'd rather one would show me than merely point the way."

You can live your life how you see fit, God made you a free moral agent. But don't think you can use the name of Christ to get what you want without reproach.

To those who think you can be as close to God in a tree as in a church, if you ever lead someone to Christ I think you will change your mind. I have had some wonderful experiences alone with the Lord but nothing comes close to seeing someone trust Jesus as their only hope. I don't want you to be offended at my comments, I only want you to consider what being a devoted follower of Christ is, and how using His name is special.


----------



## Lights out

mikey s said:


> I don't sit in judgment, I just stated the facts. If you want to worship on Saturday so be it, my point was you gave your reasons for hunting on Sunday then you thought you could exert greater influence by saying you were a Christian. A famous poem has these words in it:
> 
> "I'd rather see a sermon than hear one preached today,
> I'd rather one would show me than merely point the way."
> 
> You can live your life how you see fit, God made you a free moral agent. But don't think you can use the name of Christ to get what you want without reproach.
> 
> To those who think you can be as close to God in a tree as in a church, if you ever lead someone to Christ I think you will change your mind. I have had some wonderful experiences alone with the Lord but nothing comes close to seeing someone trust Jesus as their only hope. I don't want you to be offended at my comments, I only want you to consider what being a devoted follower of Christ is, and how using His name is special.


Then wouldnt the best place to be on a sunday be in a bar or a ***** house....a vast majority of people in church on sunday have given their life to God....spend some time in a bar and you may find more people that need to hear about the great sacrifice the Lord made for us!


----------



## Okie X

mikey s - I think the OP stated he was a Christian because the law he is wanting changed is clearly a law imposed by Christians for religious reasons. So I don't think he was invoking the lords name for the sake of glory for himself at all. He was trying to open other Christian eyes. 

And if you would "get real" you would see that you are invoking the name Christ to get what you want in this thread.


----------



## WyoKC135

mikey s said:


> The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.


I'm still trying to figure out exactly what you're trying to say here... So far, all I've got is you being judgmental. After that, I guess I can draw out that you're saying you have to die as a martyr in order to be a christian... 

And on top of that, to denigrate another person of your own faith because he doesn't match your level of devoutness? You're a twerp. 

I have no illusions, bud. I'm NOT a christian, and it's mostly because of dopes like you.


----------



## jtb67

*Glass houses*

Mikey s... do you have to be in the house of the Lord to lead someone to Christ??? What about a bowhunter taking another bowhunter out to hunt. Sharing some time together on the ride to the hunt, talking about how God has impacted their life and how God could do the same for them.

I have a friend at church who just got a custom offshore boat built. I'm talking a $300k boat. He named it Jesus Freak and he takes it to billfish tournaments. He enters the tournaments not to compete, but to witness to fishermen. When not fishing a tournament he takes young men of high school/college age out for a day and talks to them. Alot of good things can happen when you become a "team" on a boat battling big fish. A bond is formed usually and then people open up and talk. I wll be joining the Jesus Freak this summer for a tournament or two. During that time we will probably be on the water on Sunday fishing... and talking about God to fishermen. Get out of your glass house.


----------



## paohbowhunter

labrat said:


> you should have asked them to explain how sitting in a man made building next to your neighbors is a more religious experience than enjoying the peace and beauty that is God's creation. I think too many people go with the misconception that being religious is about how many times you go to church instead of about your individual relationship with God.
> 
> i'm sort of suprised these laws haven't been declared unconstitutional yet. seems like a slam dunk case to me.


+ 1. You don't need to be in church to be a Christian. Those that believe Sunday's are for rest, are actually making a case for Sunday hunting. Nothing relaxes me or relieves stress more than a good sit.

The only positive to sunday hunting here in PA, is it gives the deer more of a chance to survive each season.


----------



## mikey s

*I'm real, thanks.*

It seemed to me that he was invoking the name as if to say "I'm a Christian so if I want to hunt on Sundays it must be OK". Maybe thats not what he meant. I only know what I read not necessarily what is "meant". 

If dopes like me can keep you from a relationship with Christ then there ain't much to you. Also, if dopes like me are so powerful then you must send me $100. every week for the rest of your miserable life. LOL

Come on guys lets be real for just a minute. The reason many take offense to anything is because they want to do whatever they want and not feel bad about it. Sorry, you have been fed a vicious lie, there are consequences to our actions. Both here (the Law) and eternally (Judgment). If I can mention something to you and it keeps you from harm, then great, if some of the baser sort what to argue then so be it.


----------



## AintNoGriz

:moviecorn:argue::boink::amen::amen::amen:


----------



## mikey s

*???*

Jtb, I am far from perfect but I have one question for you and one question only, is it ever right to do wrong?


----------



## PY Bucks

Not going to get in the big debate. I'm just glad we can hunt here on Sundays, because i shot my biggest buck this year on Sunday morning at 8:30, the same time church was starting.:amen:


----------



## HCH

JV NC said:


> Mikey:
> 
> My "Choice" (if the proposal passes) to either hunt or not on Sundays affects YOUR choice as a Church-goer........absolutely ZERO.
> 
> What I find HIGHLY hypocritical is the throngs of my fellow admitted "Christians" who see NO problem in people attending soccer games on Sundays (and other sporting events). They see NO problem in fishing on Sundays (what is the difference?). They'll take the entire family to the steak house and won't worry about the eternal damnation of the people serving them.....and they're WORKING.
> 
> I've never, ever felt closer to God than I do 23' up in a tree observing his wonders. I never will. I've seen things from my treestand that makes me KNOW there's a God.
> 
> There's a man named Ron Block....who plays the banjo in Alison Krauss's band....Union Station. Ron writes some BEAUTIFUL bluegrass gospel melodies, and one of my favorites is the song 'There is a reason'. In that song he penned....
> 
> "In all the things that cause me pain...
> You give me eyes to see.
> I do believe but help my unbelief"
> 
> That's beautiful.....and I think about it often, while I'm afield. HOW can we see the things God has created for us and not believe?
> 
> MY relationship with God is personal.....as is everyone's (or it should be). I'm at peace with OUR relationship. I hope you are. YOUR relationship with God is none of my business, and Ill NEVER sit in judgement of it.
> 
> I am 100% secure. I will be if Im allowed to legally hunt on Sundays. I'll love God no less if I choose to hold counsel with him in his backyard instead of his chapel, and it will affect others ZERO.


You made some excellent points there Jeff


----------



## mainehunt

mikey s said:


> The fact that you felt the need to spew out "I'm a Christian" after you gave your reasons for changing the law says more than you probably intended. Throughout history millions of "Christians" gave all they had, even their life for the cause of Christ. You have a problem giving up one day a week, yet Jesus gave His life for you and me. Is hunting on Sunday really that important? You can call yourself whatever you want but your actions really tell us what you are and so far you ain't no car.


Mikey, Statements like that give Christians a bad name.


----------



## Bigballer

Well said on most parts Mikey! And Amen for standing up for what you believe and for the Lord.
Many things can be said about all this I don't care to get into it all. One thing I do care to say is to the one that called the guy that stated "not much of one" (or whatever exactly he said) a hypocrite(?) well that's only if he does all those other things or hunts on sunday. If he doesn't then you can't call him that. And you don't know! My dad once said something that will always stick in my mind. It takes a small man to hide behind a hypocrite.
BB


----------



## JV NC

> I think the treehuggers would be a tougher battle than the religous right to get sunday hunting where i live. When ever it is mentioned the tree huggers cry, "its our only day to go in the woods and feel safe."


The proposal before our committee wouldn't affect these folks. The proposal is to allow bowhunting, only.....and only on private lands.



> mikey s - I think the OP stated he was a Christian because the law he is wanting changed is clearly a law imposed by Christians for religious reasons. So I don't think he was invoking the lords name for the sake of glory for himself at all. He was trying to open other Christian eyes.


That's exactly correct.

It's my belief (and I think it states it in the Bible) that acts of diety should be done in private. I belief in a call to worhsip, also....but I can further my relationship with God ANYWHERE and ANY TIME.

I mentioned that I was a Christian...because those who preceeded me in opposition stated that fact (for them) as "a" reasoning for their stance(s). I merely wished to convey that one CAN be a Christian and be in favor of hunting on Sunday.....IF ONE CHOOSES TO DO SO. I'm for that choice.



> The reason many take offense to anything is because they want to do whatever they want and not feel bad about it.


WHY should I feel bad about hutning on Sunday? I wouldn't, at all.

And I find it hypocritical for a man of faith to sit in judgement of another Christian. THAT was the meaning behind my statement. His relationship with God is .......HIS (theirs). Mine is MINE (ours).


----------



## huntnmuleys

mikey s said:


> Jtb, I am far from perfect but I have one question for you and one question only, is it ever right to do wrong?


well no, but i guess i took the reason for this thread to be, what about the people that arent christian, and dont believe how you do, why should they have that law, when a christian who wants to go to church polices himself?


----------



## Stanley

I'm all for servile hunting on Sunday.


----------



## Lights out

And i wonder why it is so wrong to miss church (the building). If I recall correctly the bible says "when two or more people gather in my name, I am there."

I have had better conversations and learned way more, and strengthened my relationship with Christ more while i was sitting in a fur shed skinning ***** than i have ever gotten in church (the building). So couldnt that be my "hour of worship"????

Why is that "wrong"????


----------



## Bowhunter57

trebor69 said:


> No Sunday hunting.... it ranks right up there with only being able to hunt crows on Thursday, Friday and Saturday in Ohio


trebor69,
I agree with you with the ignorance of Sunday hunting, but I need to clarify something about the crow season.

It was changed to Fri., Sat. and Sun. so there would/could be more hunters hunting crows. Also, the number of days was set by the Feds., because there were a certain amount of days that could be allowed and instead of putting them all in the fall with other hunting seasons, they were set throughout the year to get more hunting done. The Feds figured that nobody would hunt crows during the fall because they'd be out hunting other critters....and they're right. It gives us something to hunt, other than coyotes and groundhogs, in the off-seasons. :focus:

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## mikey s

*I'm glad we can discuss this without being ugly!*

Jv, my only bone to pick was over your use of the name of Christ, not about you feeling bad about hunting on Sunday. If you feel bad then you can solve that by doing what is right. I take offense to people who use that "name that is above every name" for personal gain, even though everyone that stood before you did used it wrong, it was your text that I saw. If you want to argue about Sunday hunting based on any other issue than Christians don't need to be in church on Sunday then you might have some chance of persuading many. But the simple truth is if I am a follower of Christ then I should be about His business at least one day a week. Thats a biblical principle and not my opinion. Agian, I did not want to offend you or anyone else. I simply wanted to point out the use of His name.


----------



## jtb67

Mikey... no one is perfect. We all fall short as sinners I believe because the Bible tells us that. No I do not believe it is ever right to do wrong , but as a sinner I will never live up to what God wants of me... but I am trying. Not sure where "perfect" fits in here or where you are trying to go with all this. I'm saying if you truly want to witness for the Lord or as you say bring people to Christ, you don't have to do it under the roof of the church. I live in VA and we do not have hunting here on Sunday. I would not be missing church if it was legal in VA , but I might go in the afternoon after church if the mood struck me and I had no family obligations. The point is we all need to spread the word of God as Christians He expects us to do that. If hunting on Sunday brings a man closer to God... then let them be.


----------



## kansasboi

CSS bowhunter said:


> Yes, it's a living hell living in the bible belt. :darkbeer:





Stanley said:


> I'm all for servile hunting on Sunday.


very clever boys..:chortle:


----------



## Bowhunter57

Eric W said:


> As for your comments Bowhunter57, I agree with everything you said, except for one point.
> 
> Bethlehem is as north of the equator as Macon, Georgia.
> 
> Other than that, you are right on the money.


Eric W,
Thank you and I stand corrected, sir. You are right.

Humanity can be silly and some how God still loves us. :aniangel:

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## S.W.Ill

You can't buy alcohol here in my town on Sunday. I don't drink, and I hate being around drunks, but I think they should be able to get beer if they want. Outlawing something for religious reasons violates peoples constitutional rights.


----------



## zyxw

The atheisist are being burned twice. They don't get to hunt on Sunday while alive and then get it bad aftert death. :mg:


----------



## JV NC

> I take offense to people who use that "name that is above every name" for personal gain, even though everyone that stood before you did used it wrong, it was your text that I saw.


Civil, assuredly, Mikey.....but I still don't see where you think I went wrong. Is it inappropriate (and I'm asking, sincerely) to identify myself as a Chrsitian? The people AGAINST the proposal saw no issue in indentifying themselves in that manner. I took no offense when they did so......and I meant none, (naturally), when I did so.

I wasn't using my affiliation with Christ as a stepping stone or for personal gain. I was professing that I CAN be both a Christian AND be in favor of hunting on Sundays.

That was my ONLY point in the reference.


----------



## mn5503

> My eternal soul is damned to Hell


I don't think so


----------



## gil_wy

I quit going to church about 15 years ago because I was nearly physically accousted by a deacon for missing a Sunday to help my father build a shed... It literally nearly came to blows in the entry to church... Never been back because I see this elitist attitude much too often...

Now I worship when I want to and how I want to and NOBODY has the right to tell me different... plain and simple. If these Sunday no-hunting laws are not stated for conservation reasons (giving the wildlife a break, etc.) then I can't imagine they are even legal.


----------



## trebor69

mikey s said:


> I'm glad we can discuss this without being ugly!


me too
but this whole topic is ugly and no matter how 'respectfully' it's done,
anything involving religion always boils down to someone attempting to force their beliefs on someone else. 




Bigballer said:


> My dad once said something that will always stick in my mind. *It takes a small man to hide behind a hypocrite.*
> BB


a similar saying might go

'it takes a small man to hide his prejudice behind his god'

from wikipedia
The word prejudice refers to prejudgment: *making a decision before becoming aware of the relevant facts* of a case or event. The word has commonly been used in certain restricted contexts, in the expression 'racial prejudice'. Initially this is referred to making a judgment about a person based on their race, religion, class, etc., before receiving information relevant to the particular issue on which a judgment was being made; it came, however, to be widely used to refer to any hostile attitude towards people based on their race or even by just judging someone without even knowing them. Subsequently the word has come to be widely so interpreted in this way in contexts other than those relating to race. The meaning now is frequently "any unreasonable attitude that is unusually resistant to rational influence".[1] *Race, sex, ethnicity, sexual orientation, age, and religion have a history of inciting prejudicial behaviour.*


----------



## Silage_Man26

Lights out said:


> And i wonder why it is so wrong to miss church (the building). If I recall correctly the bible says "when two or more people gather in my name, I am there."
> 
> I have had better conversations and learned way more, and strengthened my relationship with Christ more while i was sitting in a fur shed skinning ***** than i have ever gotten in church (the building). So couldnt that be my "hour of worship"????
> 
> Why is that "wrong"????


The Church is actually THE BODY OF PEOPLE...


----------



## WaterboyUT

To each their own I say. 
If they want judge you for your vote then that is on their head. I feel the same as you, I think it should be a choice for every individual out there wheather or not they hunt on Sunday, regardless of religion.


----------



## Huntin'Honey24

JV NC said:


> We had our annual NC Wildlife Resources Commission meeting tonight....for the district I reside in (Dist. 7). ONE of the proposals put forth by the Committee is to allow Sunday hunting (Bow, only) on private lands in '09/'10.
> 
> I stood up and spoke in favor of the three proposals concerning Sunday hunting (it's currently not legal in NC).
> 
> I stated my name....my hometown.....that I was a father....a husband.....a hunter....and that I would vote in the affirmative to allow Sunday hunting.
> 
> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.
> 
> LOL.......
> 
> ONLY in NC.....:embara::teeth:


See, I told you and you didn't believe me! They got nasty in the district 8 meeting!

Oh yeah and it applies to gamelands to (well one the proposals d)


----------



## BigJoeWV

I am also in WV, and enjoyed the brief time we had Sunday hunting. Our county voted it down also. 

I am just astouned that people have the idea that no hunting will increase church attendance. During our time, I chose to attend church and hunt in that afternoon. I see nothing at all wrong with this and do not believe anyone has the right to judge me for it.

My challenge to Mikey and anyone else who agrees with no Sunday hunting is this: Do you spend the entire day worshipping? Do you cut your grass, go shopping, wash your car, do the dishes or perhaps some other recreational pursuit....I would guess so. How is one different from the other?

I attend church, teach Sunday School, help with church programs, participate in community outreach programs etc. But I also love to bowhunt. My pursuits make no noise and bother no one...whom am I hurting by being in the woods on my private property (our law was bowhunting on private land only).

State Farm Insurance just named WV as the state where drivers are most likely to be involved in a deer/auto accident. They and other insurance companies are crying about the deer population. The DNR is estimating deer populations at 50+ per square mile. What better way to curb the deer population than through regulated (by wildlife professionals, not politicians and churchs) hunting. What two days do most poeple have off to hunt....Saturday and Sunday.

I agree that people with attitudes like the one that started this thread and keeping more people away from church than in them.


----------



## sp_hunter

If i couldn't hunt or drink or buy beer on sundays, i would just move to where you can! Thats why i live in WI! :darkbeer:  :darkbeer:


----------



## steeld3_4

I was at the meeting last night and when the guy made the comment "Not Much of One" there was a lot of snickering and laughing and a few AMENS. I have to admit that I did laugh because I thought it was funny at that split moment. I then said to myself, who is this guy to judge someone else? God is going to be the ultimate judge on each of us!

I attend church anytime the doors are open because I love the LORD! He's been soo good to me and my family that HE deserves all the worship I can give HIM. I'm the Sunday School Superintendent, I teach a youth class, and I'm not against Sunday Hunting. If it does pass I will be one that will not hunt on Sunday. It's my choice and I'm not going to judge someone that will, whether they are a Christian or not. 

I'll probably be better off if it doesn't pass, that way I will not be tempted (that devil already tempts us enough), and also my wife would divorce me if I chose to hunt on Sunday!


----------



## HCH

has anybody actually been handed a ticket for hunting on a sunday, you east coast, blue law guys? Is it like a traffic ticket..small fine...considered a small deal without going on your criminal record or is it a misdemeanor and heavy fine. I can see it now...what you in jail for...I assaulted someone, I committed armed robbery...I stole a car.............hey dude..waht you in for? I hunted on a Sunday:embara:

I tell you want...time to head for the west fellas. Maybe when the east loses all of their hunters and the deer are chewing up all of the city slickers bushes and jumping through their cars windshields, you can move back when they come to their senses.


----------



## holger_danske

HCH said:


> I tell you want...time to head for the west fellas.


thanks, but we've already met our quota of eastern transplants.


----------



## HCH

holger_danske said:


> thanks, but we've already met our quota of eastern transplants.


lol...And the other states all hate the california people going to their states. IA/MO has such crappy no one wants to come live with us


----------



## holger_danske

I don't know much about these blue laws, but I'm curious if NC's DNR is fully staffed on Sundays. :noidea: Could potential budget impact play a part in the resistance to open Sunday hunting?


----------



## HCH

holger_danske said:


> I don't know much about these blue laws, but I'm curious if NC's DNR is fully staffed on Sundays. :noidea: Could potential budget impact play a part in the resistance to open Sunday hunting?


Probably against the law for the DNR to work on a sunday.


----------



## JV NC

It's not fully staffed on Saturdays and holidays, NOW.

I don't see the issue.


----------



## BigPoppa96

Here is my take. Sunday is a day of rest. If I choose to rest up in a tree with a bow that is MY business and no one elses. No one should tell you how to "rest".


----------



## mikey s

*Wake up?*

Big joe, "My challenge to Mikey and anyone else who agrees with no Sunday hunting is this: Do you spend the entire day worshipping? Do you cut your grass, go shopping, wash your car, do the dishes or perhaps some other recreational pursuit....I would guess so. How is one different from the other?"

Why do you want to make me look bad, do you think it will justify what you do? I do go out to eat once a month or so after Sunday morning service which makes me cause others to work as cooks and waiters, that makes me a bad man. Now do you feel better.

My issue was with the name dropping to gain influence. JV or whatever his name is said thats not what he meant, thats the problem with terse communication-sometimes it will be interpretted different than what it was meant.

I do have one more question for the deep thinkers out there. You morons will have to sit this one out because I want the deep thinkers to really masticate this one, here goes.
Why is it OK for someone who is FOR Sunday hunting to speakout but it is not OK for someone who is against Sunday hunting?

Before any of the morons speak up, I have never stated if I am for it or against it. Imagine that, everybody jumped all over me for something I never said.


----------



## JV NC

> Why is it OK for someone who is FOR Sunday hunting to speakout but it is not OK for someone who is against Sunday hunting?


Rush Limbaugh once said....."Having an opinion, in and of itself, is not 'virtuous'.....if your opinion is wrong".

That's how I see it. I don't have a problem with your opinion that hunting shouldn't be allowed on Sundays.....IF (BIG 'if') you can give me a valid reason to support your stance.

"Cause you'll go to hell" don't qualify in my book. Where my soul ends up (or doesn't) is none of your business. I accepted Jesus as my saviour years ago. He told me that's what I needed to do (in the Bible) to assure myself entrance into his kingdom. 

Is he gonna revoke my ticket because I sat in a treestand a few Sundays....or even ALL of them? So which is......Accept Jesus....but don't hunt on Sunday?

Stop moving the bar.


----------



## HCH

HCH said:


> has anybody actually been handed a ticket for hunting on a sunday, you east coast, blue law guys? Is it like a traffic ticket..small fine...considered a small deal without going on your criminal record or is it a misdemeanor and heavy fine.


Nobody can answer this??


----------



## holger_danske

JV NC said:


> It's not fully staffed on Saturdays and holidays, NOW.
> 
> I don't see the issue.


I should have been more specific... I didn't mean the offices, I meant officers in the field, check stations... surely these are operating on Saturdays, no?


----------



## rocklocker2

*sundays*

funny ,my preacher knows not to expect to see me during hunting season.
I used to be on the usher staff but i guess they got tired of me showing up in full Camo


----------



## JV NC

Don....Im a father....and besides that (which is PLENTY) I've got too much to lose to risk it (financial repercussions being the least of my worries). I couldn't live with the stigma of being a poacher.

I just can't/won't chance it.



> I should have been more specific... I didn't mean the offices, I meant officers in the field, check stations... surely these are operating on Saturdays, no?


Sundays, too. Our coastal and inland fisheries are already in use, legally, on Sundays. We don't utilize "check stations" in NC.


----------



## nijimasu

I thought no hunting on Sunday was so the deer could have a day of rest, not the people. 

Is the law truly based soley (soul-y? sorry, bad pun) on religeous tenets? If so, the regulation should go down pretty easy, for all the reasons mentioned above. My church also discourages hunting and fishing on the Sabbath, but certainly ascribes free agency to be the bottom line. 

I personally have had some of my greatest spiritual connections with the cosmos when I've been out on the woods (Sunday, or any other day not withstanding).


----------



## JV NC

If the deer (game animals) need a day of rest....I propose they take Mondays "off".


----------



## Rothhar1

I have no problem with freedom of religion ,freedom of speach ,I beleive in the seperation of church and state .I also beleive that we all sould have the right to presue happieness.

That said I have a real problem with anyone who because they do not like something or don't do something stopping me from doing what I want to do or say .And I sure as Hell will not accept anyone telling me thier religon is right and mine is wrong that says I can't do something I want to do that will not harm anyone in anyway.

Religous extreamists exsist in every religon and have the right to not do things they don't want to do . I have the right to do what I want to do and visa versa.I dispiese the Hypocryts with control issues that fall on the bible as why they are right and all others are damned sinners .I love it when these types set on thier fat butts with thier fat wives down after Sunday services in a resturant then start saying how wrong it is to do any work or play on Sunday. But in the same breath bark orders and expect the waiter/waitress and staff at thier faqvorite resturant to bust thier rumps waiting on them hand and foot for a 1 or 2 dollar tip to feed and house thier families. Then stop off at Wal-Mart to buy some stuff for dinner or the kids .Meanwhile they can fatten up in only the Hypocritical way thay do! They don't seem to mind those folks working for a liveing may be missing what they perhaps beleive to be the day of rest also !!Pittiful really


----------



## Huntin'Honey24

holger_danske said:


> I should have been more specific... I didn't mean the offices, I meant officers in the field, check stations... surely these are operating on Saturdays, no?



Officers should be staffed on Saturday's Sunday's because of fishing and what not.

I know in the mountains they are because of trout fishing. We don't have check stations.


----------



## Tom D

JV NC said:


> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.
> 
> LOL.......
> 
> ONLY in NC.....:embara::teeth:



What you should have said equally loudly is "Obviously, judging from a mean-spirited and judgmental remark like that, neither are YOU".

Of course, if you are like me, you would only have thought of a reply that good about 30 minutes later.


----------



## nodog

Was he wrong? Just remember what David said when he was mocked and one of his men asked if he could go and lift the mans head from his shoulders. Your in good company IMO.

The very best thing I've ever done was read the book 7 times straight through word for word, name for name, in 3 years. Few have much on me there and if they do, I apperciate it.

I also believe animals are given and God can give on the other 6 if He pleases. 

Not allowing hunting on sunday is to deny the Christ has come IMO but we'll see some day.


----------



## mikey s

*Not really!*

I'm just funnin with ya! I'm bored an you were keeping me awake, bless your peapickin heart. Don't give up spunky just think what would Jesus do.


----------



## mikey s

"Not allowing hunting on sunday is to deny the Christ has come IMO but we'll see some day." 

That has got to be the dumbest statement I have ever heard, and I know dumb statements when I hear them cause I make plenty myself. Keep readin brother, pray for enlightenment too.


----------



## Eric W

Shouldernuke! said:


> Religous extreamists exsist in every religon and have the right to not do things they don't want to do . I have the right to do what I want to do and visa versa.I dispiese the Hypocryts with control issues that fall on the bible as why they are right and all others are damned sinners .I love it when these types set on thier fat butts with thier fat wives down after Sunday services in a resturant then start saying how wrong it is to do any work or play on Sunday. But in the same breath bark orders and expect the waiter/waitress and staff at thier faqvorite resturant to bust thier rumps waiting on them hand and foot for a 1 or 2 dollar tip to feed and house thier families. Then stop off at Wal-Mart to buy some stuff for dinner or the kids .Meanwhile they can fatten up in only the Hypocritical way thay do! They don't seem to mind those folks working for a liveing may be missing what they perhaps beleive to be the day of rest also !!Pittiful really


Mr. Nuke, may I suggest you switch to decaf?

You're all worked up about these people, but I highly doubt that these folks going to lunch after church are trying to impose any Sunday-activity bans.

I go to church every week. There are over 1500 people who attend one of three services. Now I admit that I don't hear every conversation, but I have NEVER heard anyone say that certain activities should be prohibited on Sundays. Heck, my pastor frequently goes fishing right after services.

I think you're imagining the worse about church-goers, then getting upset with them and calling them hypocrites for things they've never said/thought. I guarantee, they are NOT the reason that No Sunday Hunting laws are on the books.
.


----------



## JV NC

> I think you're imagining the worse about church-goers, then getting upset with them and calling them hypocrites for things they've never said/thought. I guarantee, they are NOT the reason that No Sunday Hunting laws are on the books.


As much as I'd like to agree with you......I live "here"....and can't.


----------



## Hemingway

I'm sure glad that my God doesn't care what days I hunt


----------



## sp_hunter

Hemingway said:


> I'm sure glad that my God doesn't care what days I hunt


:darkbeer:


----------



## huntnmuleys

mikey s said:


> Big joe, "My challenge to Mikey and anyone else who agrees with no Sunday hunting is this: Do you spend the entire day worshipping? Do you cut your grass, go shopping, wash your car, do the dishes or perhaps some other recreational pursuit....I would guess so. How is one different from the other?"
> 
> Why do you want to make me look bad, do you think it will justify what you do? I do go out to eat once a month or so after Sunday morning service which makes me cause others to work as cooks and waiters, that makes me a bad man. Now do you feel better.
> 
> My issue was with the name dropping to gain influence. JV or whatever his name is said thats not what he meant, thats the problem with terse communication-sometimes it will be interpretted different than what it was meant.
> 
> I do have one more question for the deep thinkers out there. You morons will have to sit this one out because I want the deep thinkers to really masticate this one, here goes.
> Why is it OK for someone who is FOR Sunday hunting to speakout but it is not OK for someone who is against Sunday hunting?
> 
> Before any of the morons speak up, I have never stated if I am for it or against it. Imagine that, everybody jumped all over me for something I never said.


well, ive put my thoughts on this out already on here a couple times, so i must be one of your "morons". fine by me, anyone who claims to be a christian and is as judgemental as you has no real opinion in my book, but ill try one more time before im done, maybe by than you can make more homosexual jokes or do whatever else you think you need to heighten yourself in the mind of our lord....

why is it okay to speak out? simple, thats one of the biggest ideals our country was founded on.
why is it not okay to speak against? it is okay to speak against, we have freedom of speech too, however, seperation of church and state is what we were founded on, so if your against sunday hunting for religious reasons, your in the wrong country. go to mexico or something....

and in your case, i seriously doubt anyone here gives a rats ass where you stand on the matter...


----------



## Rothhar1

Eric W said:


> Mr. Nuke, may I suggest you switch to decaf?
> 
> You're all worked up about these people, but I highly doubt that these folks going to lunch after church are trying to impose any Sunday-activity bans.
> 
> I go to church every week. There are over 1500 people who attend one of three services. Now I admit that I don't hear every conversation, but I have NEVER heard anyone say that certain activities should be prohibited on Sundays. Heck, my pastor frequently goes fishing right after services.
> 
> I think you're imagining the worse about church-goers, then getting upset with them and calling them hypocrites for things they've never said/thought. I guarantee, they are NOT the reason that No Sunday Hunting laws are on the books.
> .



No I am not! I actually was qoating the same people that attend my church and I do go to church .They are hypo cryits I sat in a group of 25 of us and listened to such rantings for the last time as they tried to impress one another and the preacher .I found it didcusting as one man sat in his fat and spewed forth his version of the word and how hunting fishing and working was wrong on the sabath .Yet demanded his mashed potatos be taken back because they were not to his likeing to what was obviously an overworked young mother .His indignation was shared by others as well on this subject .

So please do not think you know the words and disscusions I have been in first hand .As the Youth preacher in our church was bedding our lead female singer in after practice She was married and a mother of 3 as well .Yet I herd him give a dispelling tale of infiddelity just two weeks earlier.How Ironic you ddoubt the very things I whitnesed anf have heard first hand.

On a side note I am glad you got to such a liberal and uncloitered free thinking church .Hope it stays that way for you.As for me this was the 3rd such church insadents like these in 10 years at the first one the Pastor anounced his devorce plans and simply remarried and was removed due to his infidelaty with another man.!UHHH HUU thats right no one is perfect I know but live what you preach or shut up and step off instead of being removed and ostrisized is my motto.

God could care less what we do as long as we beleive in the savior and love him .Man is the one who demands your total submission and pound of skin you are fine in alot of todays churches as long as you give to plate and conform to thier way but just miss a few days and you are left out of the loop as it were.


----------



## mikey s

*Bob Bob Bob*

"and in your case, i seriously doubt anyone here gives a rats ass where you stand on the matter..."

HuntinMuleys, I love you. But You are taken this way to seriously. We are just killin time ribbin each other about basically nothin. Come on now, go back and reread my posts and stop drinking so much beer and you will see this is just good clean fun. There ain't no need in you or anyone else gettin upset because lets be honest, I could not make you jump out of a burning building. And you are right about no one caring about my opinion too, just calm down and remember we are just killin time.

The sad part about this is we are beating this dead horse over and over when our dicussion matters not one little bit as far as solving JVs original problem, which was no huntin on Sunday. The way to change the law is through lobbying and getting petitions signed, not by whinning about he said she said.


----------



## mikey s

*Nuke, Nuke, Nuke.*

I have been going to church 3 times a week for 21 years now, I just Graduated from Trinity Baptist College last year. I garuntee I could tell you things that have happened in the churches I have been around that would totally disgust you. Some of the things you mentioned but even worse stuff than that.

But none of that will stop me from Loving Jesus enough to turn my back on the church that he died for.

If things get too bad I will find another church. Jesus asked Peter if he was going to leave Him because at that time many of Jesus disciples left Him. 

Peters reply was simply this, "To whom shall we go Lord? Thou hast the words of eternal life."

Nuke, Jesus died for you, will you live for him?


----------



## frog gigger

I have a question for those that worship when they want and how they want. To whom do you give your tithe and how much?


----------



## Rooselk

frog gigger said:


> I have a question for those that worship when they want and how they want. To whom do you give your tithe and how much?


Find me a passage in the New Testament that commands a tithe and I'll let you know.


----------



## Rooselk

JV NC said:


> We had our annual NC Wildlife Resources Commission meeting tonight....for the district I reside in (Dist. 7). ONE of the proposals put forth by the Committee is to allow Sunday hunting (Bow, only) on private lands in '09/'10.
> 
> I stood up and spoke in favor of the three proposals concerning Sunday hunting (it's currently not legal in NC).
> 
> I stated my name....my hometown.....that I was a father....a husband.....a hunter....and that I would vote in the affirmative to allow Sunday hunting.
> 
> I then said....."And I am also a Christian".
> 
> "You ain't much of one"! ...I heard loudly, from the gallery.
> 
> LOL.......
> 
> ONLY in NC.....:embara::teeth:












You naughty, naugty heathen.


----------



## frog gigger

Rooselk said:


> Find me a passage in the New Testament that commands a tithe and I'll let you know.


I knew I would get that one. Actually the New Testament speaks of giving from the heart. I guess we throw those 10 commandments out the window also being that they were Old Testament ay? Luke 6-38, Jesus said, '' Give it all and............what?


----------



## Okie X

frog gigger said:


> I have a question for those that worship when they want and how they want. To whom do you give your tithe and how much?


You really want to judge me don't you? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And mikey s - I feel ya brother and I love you......but you gotta relax.



mikey s said:


> If you want to argue about Sunday hunting based on any other issue than Christians don't need to be in church on Sunday then you might have some chance of persuading many. But the simple truth is if I am a follower of Christ then I should be about His business at least one day a week.


No dude. Christians don't need to be in church on Sundays. Christians need fellowship and worship. No doubt. But what if there is a group of Christian doctors, say 8 of 'em for arguments sake, who all work for the good of us all, on every Sunday, every year for 10 years. They all get together and get their fellowship and sabbath on Tuesday. Do you think He cares when they open their hearts and commune with Him? And without coming across as anything but humble I hope, I feel as though I am "about His buisness" everyday? Don't you really?



mikey s said:


> Why do you want to make me look bad, do you think it will justify what you do? I do go out to eat once a month or so after Sunday morning service which makes me cause others to work as cooks and waiters, that makes me a bad man. Now do you feel better.


I just betcha a bunch of them waiters and cooks prayed for them jobs you feel bad about giving them on Sunday. I know that if my daughter was hungry and I could work on Sunday to feed her I would thank God for the blessing. Give yourself a break.



mikey s said:


> You morons will have to sit this one out because I want the deep thinkers to really masticate this one, here goes.
> Why is it OK for someone who is FOR Sunday hunting to speakout but it is not OK for someone who is against Sunday hunting?


It's mixed bag around here for sure. I want to answer your question and the same way Jesus hung with the sinners I'm gona hang with the morons and give you a very simple answer, one even morons can understand. 

You thinking it's ok to tell me I can't hunt on Sundays ( and ya, weather you admit it or not, that's how you feel) is the same as me telling you that you can't go to church on Sunday. But you probably won't see it as the same because you believe your righteous and the rest of us are fools.


----------



## Dchiefransom

mikey s said:


> But none of that will stop me from Loving Jesus enough to turn my back on the church that he died for.



????????????????? Died for the church?


----------



## Rothhar1

mikey s said:


> I have been going to church 3 times a week for 21 years now, I just Graduated from Trinity Baptist College last year. I garuntee I could tell you things that have happened in the churches I have been around that would totally disgust you. Some of the things you mentioned but even worse stuff than that.
> 
> But none of that will stop me from Loving Jesus enough to turn my back on the church that he died for.
> 
> If things get too bad I will find another church. Jesus asked Peter if he was going to leave Him because at that time many of Jesus disciples left Him.
> 
> Peters reply was simply this, "To whom shall we go Lord? Thou hast the words of eternal life."
> 
> Nuke, Jesus died for you, will you live for him?


My post and what the others did and do have nothing to do with Jesus .I would take care in uttering his name with the dirt and sins of those that pretend he dose not deserve it.
My faith in Jesus is mine to own and hold not for anyone else to know or feed upon.As far as I am concerned todays churches for the most part are sinful blastphomous hypocritical places that feed on the weak hearted and minded wanting thier money and human power over them not heavenly .They will likely land those who hold out thier hand for cash and live and breed hypocracy in turn for our supposed salvation will indeed find Hell is has a seat waiting for them and thier lies and greed. I am now done with this thread and those who pretend just as I am in real life .

The last stament I made was not pointed at you or anyone in general but for thosewho feel that heat well up and hair stand up on your neck at my statement so be I simply do not care your guilt proceeds only your hypocracys!


----------



## BigJoeWV

*Judge and be Judged*

Mikey -
I was not being personal - just stating the fact that religion is the reason (at least in my area) that Sunday hunting is not allowed. The decisions are not being based on scientific reasoning or sound wildlife research. 

And the day of rest issue is bogus. Re-read my post and you have to understand where I am coming from. I just find the guy sitting on his lawn mower very hypocritical.

As far as your "moron" comment - I respected your views and passion for your beliefs up to that comment. Are you judging others by making that comment? Very chrisitian. If you are directing it at me....well I'll just cover my ears with my Masters Degree.


----------



## FLwombat

I am a pretty avid christian, and see spending Gods day in his creation the BEST way to celebrate his existence... some people kill me.


----------

